# Thinkin about going KA-T



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

I have 110k right now on my KA and am thinkin about getting a turbo kit for it. I want to know what you guys think of turboing a 100k+ motor and what turbo kits you guys would suggest.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

compression test it! If the #s are close to OEM specs, go for it. As for kits, IMHO they're all really overpriced, and most (if not all) are still pretty incomplete. I recommend homebrewed if you wanna save urself some money, just make sure to get parts that are quite common and don't require any special setup.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Yeah I noticed that most KA kits are really expensive usually being around 4g. The only one that I have seen so far that is reasonable is the Greddy kit for like almost 3g and it still doesnt even have the FMIC. I was actually thinking about going with the FMAX kit because I have heard really good things about it.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

if you have alot of money to get a turbo for the ka, make sure you compare the pricing to that of a sr engine and swap. or youre really planning to do something with ka, then dont worry bout it. cuz gettin a sr is most likely alot cheaper. 3k is a rip off


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

sr would still need rebuild though captain, i'd never put a 30k+ motor in my car that i knew shit about. i wanna know that it has new bearings, new rings, perfect compression, before i started pushing it.


----------



## AceInHole (May 8, 2002)

madballa said:


> Yeah I noticed that most KA kits are really expensive usually being around 4g. The only one that I have seen so far that is reasonable is the Greddy kit for like almost 3g and it still doesnt even have the FMIC. I was actually thinking about going with the FMAX kit because I have heard really good things about it.


last i checked SRs didn't come with new turbos or FMIC's either.

source used parts for a KAt buildup and you beat the cost of the SR sway easily.


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Yeah I think even getting a turbo kit would be cheaper than even installing a SR at the prices they come at now. I would also be able to get more power from the turbo kit cuz of the bigger turbo.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

sr price has risen because all these gay 240 nubs want them after reading about it from ssc and crap


----------



## slowdrifter240 (Dec 10, 2003)

*ka-t*

when you put a turbo kit on a ka is it a good idea to lower the comp ratio to like 8.5:1 ? or just run the turbo with stock motor?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

good idea to lower the comp ratio.. i don't remember what the stock ka comp ratio is =/


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

If I am not mistaken the comp. ratio on the S14 ka's are 9.5:1. Ive been doing alot of research on the KAT and I found a pretty good source from T.Y. Yap. He has stock internals with the F-Max Stage 2 turbo kit and he runs 300 whp on the street.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

There is nothing wrong with a 9.5:1 CR imo. I would prefer it over an 8.5:1 CR. It all depends on how much power your hoping to make.


----------



## sr180sx (Jan 25, 2004)

Before SR I had KA turbo.. if you ask me for the same money I will go for SR.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

sr180sx said:


> Before SR I had KA turbo.. if you ask me for the same money I will go for SR.


Before KA i had SR...nonturbo


----------



## slowdrifter240 (Dec 10, 2003)

so murph you think a 9.5:1 ratio is good under high boost?
im new to all this turbo stuff and 4 cylinders for that matter i always had v-8s
but yeah i was told low comp ratio for high boost so im not sure


----------



## bartyb (Jan 8, 2004)

*New turbo kit*

I am selling my turbo kit for the KA, never used, brand new. My friend has the same setup, on stock internals, it will be 3 years now and not a single problem. He's staying at 7 psi with a manual valve. 

here is the info also found in the classified.

The kit includes a Garrett T3/T4 turbo 
Rev Hard manifold 
XS BOV 
Greedy Profec-B boost controller 
Fuel pressure regulator 
Skyline intercooler 
an elbow as shown on the pics. 
Everything is brand new except the intercooler that is slighty used.

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/199997/3 

I'm looking at 3000. If I don't sell it it will go on my car next summer. 

I am selling my turbo kit, that was never installed. Everything is brand new in the box except the intercooler that is slighty used. School is getting too expensive, and I need the money. I'm from Quebec, Canada, yet all items were bought in the States, at this price, I can arrange shipping. 
You can also contact me by e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Devilstar (Apr 25, 2003)

if you want a good turbo for the homebrew type look into the t-25 of a eclipse or talon second gen.. on that big of a motor it will spool crazy fast and give good response.. that is if your only going to run 6-7 psi ( recommended for stock motors) then you could run ethier a skyline intercooler ( if you can find one) or a starion front mount ( runs a bit of a 100 on ebay.. ) then all you have to do is plumb in a BOV ( could possible use a stock one offa nother car.. never really looked into this part) and make some intercooler piping... the hard part is getting a manifold for that turbo.. ( again i havent looked into this part ethier ) but if ya do all that with some sr20det injectors and a apexi super afc and a bigger fuel pump ( like out of a z32 ) you'd have a way nice kit there.. jsut run some better spark plugs and wires and it would easily out pull a stock sr20det on the street and on the dyno ( no way a stock sr20det is going to be pullin those tourqe numbers) then when you want more jsut build internals ( all in all they are about the same cost to get to 300 hp... but thats another post... ) then crank the boost up to like 10 psi ( wouldnt run more than that on a stock mistu turbo ) anyways this post is too long but i hoped that helped 

:EDIT: or just buy his kit :thumbup: up there.. damn good kit for that price ...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Devilstar said:


> then crank the boost up to like 10 psi ( wouldnt run more than that on a stock mistu turbo ) anyways this post is too long but i hoped that helped
> 
> :EDIT: or just buy his kit :thumbup: up there.. damn good kit for that price ...


you do know that stock mitsu's run like 12 or 14psi, dont you? they are good til like 17psi. my buddy had one, he turned up the boost and that thing was damn fast. 

and that kit is overpriced.


----------



## Devilstar (Apr 25, 2003)

was your buddies car a first gen?.. cuz i know my DSM's the 14b will be fine for that much boost but the t-25 will start to have drop off. ( and your killing compressor efficancy {spelling??} anways at that much boost on something soo small...)


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, i just got myself a 97 240, what about the XS engineering kit, sounds pretty good, but i really dont know how well it will work with KA


----------



## Devilstar (Apr 25, 2003)

again the XS kit is on the pricey side.. you could seriously peice together a kit for alot less than anything that one of the top tuner shops would charge.... just make sure you do fuel, spark, and an intercooler ( along with the turbo itself) and you should be set to go.. :cheers:


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

it would be a more interesting project that way, but i havent yet tried to do something like that ,
Wouldn't it be safer though goin with a kit especially designed for the car in terms of workin with the engine and all


----------



## Devilstar (Apr 25, 2003)

yeah if you dont have much skill when work on cars even installing a pre-made kit can be a pain in the ass.. no mater what they say you have to tap into a few things.. like oil and water cool lines etc etc.. but if you have any buddies that can help you it would be best


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, then i might just try to put piece together my own, ill just grab some of my older bros friends to make sure i dont fuck shit up, How much do you think piecing together will cost, on average


----------



## Devilstar (Apr 25, 2003)

if you get alot of stuff new.. then alot if you settle for used you can EBAY it and get it done for well under 3k if you just look around for a while


----------



## HIGHLIFE (Mar 5, 2004)

sr180sx said:


> Before SR I had KA turbo.. if you ask me for the same money I will go for SR.


just wondering why, did you make better hp numbers, what did you find were the pros and cons of each motor

J


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

KA-T Krappy Assinine Trash 

well, that's my opinion :hal:


----------



## Devilstar (Apr 25, 2003)

alright.. that was about as biased and unhelpful as anything i have ever read.. if your not going to help then dont talk trash.. 

and about HP numbers.. a ka-t will out run a stock sr20.. and put up bigger numbers and better tourqe for about the same price.. and you dont have to pull an engine with the ka-t...


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

well with a boost control on an sr motor running 13-15, you would actually be gettin more then the KA-T i think... not exactly sure though


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ronaldo said:


> well with a boost control on an sr motor running 13-15, you would actually be gettin more then the KA-T i think... not exactly sure though


doubt it. 13-15 psi on an SR would run you probably 230-240ish at the wheels. you could easily boost a KA to more than that for the same price of a swap.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yea, but would the KA motor necessarily be able to handle the higher boost without changing some internals, since it isnt a stock turbo engine like the sr... alot wear would be put on, unless the KA actually does have strong internals made for power upgrades


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the KA can handle over 350-400whp on stock internals. i'd boost to around 300whp and then anything further i'd do the internals. but i would also do the same with an SR, or any engine for that matter.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

shit, i didnt realize that a KA was that strong, i think the thing though that is attracting me alittle more about the sr, is that the blacktop does have a valve timing system, and its some wat lighter i would assume since its 2.0...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

weight difference is so little that it's almost negligible.. sr20det, ka24(d)e, rb25det.. they all weight about the same.. not big enough for you to feel much

vvt is harder to play with.. and yes, the ka is STRONG


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

most of the time the variable timing crap is modified so that it doesnt work. take a look at any big baller SR and it wont have it working anymore. most people will actually use the S13 redtop because it is easier to tune.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

i gotta say, im learnin some shit from this forum, but for the rb i coulda swore readin on another thread sayin it was like 180 pounds heavier then the KA..
thanks for the info on the vvt... good shit


----------



## Devilstar (Apr 25, 2003)

the RB is.. its mostly in the tranny though which is like center mass on the car so it keeps it pretty equal with weight balancing.. like 48/52 front/rear... so not to bad..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

keeping the weight distribution even is pretty simple too. even with an RB you can even things out. remove things you dont need, like the AC system. move the battery to the back. scrape the sound deadening out of the inside. etc. etc.. you can make up for the extra weight and still get a perfect 50/50 weight distribution.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

weight distribution question: wouldn't there be more wieght in the front because the negine is there? so why are most distributions always 48/52 with the smaller number in front?


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

man, i was readin some old ass forum... doin myself a little research, and the rb is sounding mighty nice


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

RB's rule.....yep every car I've owned bar one has had one.....


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

nizmodore, from your rb experiences, can you really tell the weight differences between a sr and a rb??


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

since its some what close the the KA it should have pretty similar weight distribution relating the KA- RB, so if you know between KA-SR.... there ya go


----------

